# Blue tongue portraits



## ozzieimages (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi
Have had the opportunity to photograph some unusual
blue tongues.

Not my pets, I am just lucky enough to have access to a large selection
of beautiful Australian reptiles.

Bazza


Albino. Thanks Simon - courtesy of Everything Reptiles.







Dorrie - Black Blue tongue. Quite rare. Courtesy of Kelly.






Blotched Blue tongue. - courtesy Wollumbin Reptiles. (Thanks Brian)


----------



## Ella (Mar 4, 2008)

Wow - I love that black one! Almost a mini mullet. Love the red eye


----------



## Riley (Mar 4, 2008)

great pics and interesting bluey morphs!


----------



## Hopper (Mar 4, 2008)

Ilove albino blue tongues i cant wait to get one.


----------



## adazz (Mar 4, 2008)

woah, id never even heard of a black bluetongue before


----------



## hornet (Mar 4, 2008)

you sure thats an albino bluey. The iris looks black and i can see dark pigment in the skink


----------



## Chrisreptile (Mar 4, 2008)

hornet said:


> you sure thats an albino bluey. The iris looks black and i can see dark pigment in the skink



i was thinking the exact same thing.
looks like a very light bluey.

love the hypermelanistic though.


----------



## thesilverbeast (Mar 4, 2008)

Yeah i don't think thats an albino.



But WOW look at that hypermelanistics eyes!


----------



## Trouble (Mar 4, 2008)

OMG... absolutly stunning animals ozzianimals
Love the black one... I want one now :lol:


----------



## mckellar007 (Mar 4, 2008)

yeah, doesnt look like an albino, but its still a stunning animal!!


love the hypermelanistic!!! 
i want one.


----------



## scorps (Mar 4, 2008)

that hypermenalystics eyes are incredable


----------



## channi (Mar 4, 2008)

There is a black one at a pet shop near me but they are not selling apparently they won it at a pet/ reptile expo or something....jealous much..:S


----------



## ozzieimages (Mar 5, 2008)

Hi Hornet and Channi, I am no expert but the guy who owns the white Bluey is, and he says it is an Albino and thats good enough for me..

Channi the black Bluey is the very one you are talking about, won at a Reptile show, she is an amazing Bluey, very active and has a personality of her own...She sure gave me a hard time during our photo shoot..

Thanks for all your positive comments everyone, very much appreciated..

Barry....Ozzieimages..

PS anyone wanting a photo shoot with their reptiles please call, no cost.. You will get some great shots.. Mob 0417628314 Located Sunnybank Hills Brisbane..


----------



## richardsc (Mar 5, 2008)

albinos have a pink eye,that hasnt so no albino,nice pics though


----------



## NCHERPS (Mar 5, 2008)

Looks like it might be a T+ albino.

Neil


----------

